# DNC Chair Candidates Bash White People in Racially-Charged Forum



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

How stupid can the leftist Nazi be?



> Democrats must provide "training" that focuses in part on teaching Americans "how to be sensitive and how to shut their mouths if they are white," urged the executive director of Idaho's Democratic Party, Sally Boynton Brown, who is white.


https://news.grabien.com/story-dnc-chair-candidates-bash-white-people-racially-charged-foru

I really like this comment by "Bill" in the comment section. Much truth.



> Democrats went from 200 years of uninterrupted racism to calling everyone else racists.
> 
> They went from telling blacks to sit down in the back of the bus and shut up to telling whites to do so.
> 
> After two centuries, Democrats haven't changed their behavior, only their targets.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

With that attitude, . . . one day they will find her raped, robbed, and beaten, . . . in some back alley, . . . and she will wonder why "her constituents" tread upon her so vilely.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Divide and conquer. An old time tested strategy. As true communists they need useful idiots.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Arm yourself and family it is coming.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry. Can't make me shut up. I want to see them try.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Sorry. Can't make me shut up. I want to see them try.


I agree and would refer to the post by dwight55 for other likely outcome.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

"This is not rhetoric it is life or death"

if she would have just said "LITERALLY, This is not rhetoric it is life or death" it would have been much gooder


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This fight is not going to end the way homie thinks it will. They have a big surprise coming, if they push it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Those who think it is over with Trumps election are sadly mistaken. With Trumps election we have won only a small battle and by no means have we won the war for this country. The liberal socialist are regrouping and devising new strategies. They have the numbers and are looking to increase that advantage. More division, more race baiting, and renewed immigration battles. They won't make the same mistake the beast made in the next elections. Look for an intense and contested midterm election as well as the 2020 Presidential election.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Those who think it is over with Trumps election are sadly mistaken. With Trumps election we have won only a small battle and by no means have we won the war for this country. The liberal socialist are regrouping and devising new strategies. They have the numbers and are looking to increase that advantage. More division, more race baiting, and renewed immigration battles. They won't make the same mistake the beast made in the next elections. Look for an intense and contested midterm election as well as the 2020 Presidential election.


I actually do not think that the lefty fascists have anywhere close to the numbers or Clinton would have won the election. If anything their numbers have fallen the past 8 years as formerly ignorant sheeple have seen just what kind of "progress" the haters on the left will bring. What will the left do? They can either double down on dumb as they usually do, or dramatically change their message and attempt to appeal to more than just a collection of minorities that are continuous victims. So far it has been double down on dumb.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I actually do not think that the lefty fascists have anywhere close to the numbers or Clinton would have won the election. If anything their numbers have fallen the past 8 years as formerly ignorant sheeple have seen just what kind of "progress" the haters on the left will bring. What will the left do? They can either double down on dumb as they usually do, or dramatically change their message and attempt to appeal to more than just a collection of minorities that are continuous victims. So far it has been double down on dumb.


I am not so sure their numbers weren't just as disgusted with the beast as we were. You can be sure they will put forth a more likable candidate in 2020. I would like to think your assessment is valid, but I have my doubts. Conservatives need to consolidate, educate, and promote while they have the moment. There is much to be done.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I am not so sure their numbers weren't just as disgusted with the beast as we were. You can be sure they will put forth a more likable candidate in 2020. I would like to think your assessment is valid, but I have my doubts. Conservatives need to consolidate, educate, and promote while they have the moment. There is much to be done.


I believe that you are correct on putting forth a more likeable candidate in 2020. I do however believe that the left was and has been banking on their "collection or victimized minorities" being sufficient to say screw you to white voters as a whole as the path to sustained power. Also, there was a recent Pew poll that showed 25% of Americans identifying at liberal while 33% identified as conservative with the remaining being independent.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good thread.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I believe that you are correct on putting forth a more likeable candidate in 2020. I do however believe that the left was and has been banking on their "collection or victimized minorities" being sufficient to say screw you to white voters as a whole as the path to sustained power. Also, there was a recent Pew poll that showed 25% of Americans identifying at liberal while 33% identified as conservative with the remaining being independent.


Those "collection or victimized minorities" I believe, sat on the side lines to a large degree. They put up a Michelle or Warren and they will be front and center. While I am not exactly confident in polls I hope your right that the tables are in fact turning. The first 3 to 6 months of Trumps presidency and then the midterms will tell the tale I think. Now is the time for Trump to line the ducks in a row and knock em down.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> The first 3 to 6 months of Trumps presidency and then the midterms will tell the tale I think. Now is the time for Trump to line the ducks in a row and knock em down.


Exactly my friend. Hit the ground running and push through as much as possible. Trump issued a EO to start construction on the Wall with Mexico as well, but now Congress needs to catch up with funding. A part of the infrastructure bill?


----------

